# writing contest, would you enter?



## blackat (May 7, 2011)

I think this is the place to put this, if not, could you tell me where?
IÂ´m planning on doing a story contest, and wanted to know if you would be interested on it...
Basic contest layout is here http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/2321962/


----------



## CannotWait (May 7, 2011)

Do you want them to be in the same story or seperate.


----------



## blackat (May 7, 2011)

CannotWait said:


> Do you want them to be in the same story or seperate.


 In the same story ^^


----------



## CannotWait (May 7, 2011)

Do you have any ideas for their futures, because that might change their backstory.


----------



## blackat (May 7, 2011)

CannotWait said:


> Do you have any ideas for their futures, because that might change their backstory.


The idea for this contest is that you create their personalities, backstory and future. If I sometime get to do anything else with them (IÂ´m not a good story teller, thatÂ´s why this contest, and IÂ´d rather have something I canÂ´t do than something I can do like art) IÂ´ll do that based on the winning story, as it will become their main story.
I hope IÂ´m beign clear ^^u


----------



## CannotWait (May 7, 2011)

I think I've finished the transcript. Do you want me to email it to you? I might do a proofread in a bit, it's only a couple pages long.


----------



## blackat (May 7, 2011)

CannotWait said:


> I think I've finished the transcript. Do you want me to email it to you? I might do a proofread in a bit, it's only a couple pages long.


your username describes you entirely, I was just asking if you would enter, I still didnÂ´t started the contest, was just checking if there was people interested. IÂ´ll probably do it, so keep your story and submit it as an entry when the contest starts, pimping it out would help too ^^


----------



## CannotWait (May 7, 2011)

blackat said:


> your username describes you entirely, I was just asking if you would enter, I still didnÂ´t started the contest, was just checking if there was people interested. IÂ´ll probably do it, so keep your story and submit it as an entry when the contest starts, pimping it out would help too ^^


 
Oh Wow! Okay...


----------

